# ما هو نوع الموتور المستخدم فى كاميرات المراقبة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## moncamera (15 مارس 2009)

لو سمحتم أنا فعلا محتاج المساعدة وأشترية منين و بكام لو فيها رذالة.


----------



## فهد 7 (17 مارس 2009)

مرحبا اخي ....المواتير المستخدمه للكاميرات هي نفسها المواتير المعروفه للجميع كالستيبر موتور والدي سي موتور ولكن 
و هناك انواع كثيرة من المتورز التي لها خاصية الدوران الحر المبرمج ولكن الاختيار يكمن في نوع المهمه التي تريدها من الكاميرا ونوع الحركه التي تريدها منها 
وعموما هناك مواتير تستخدم لكاميرات المراقبه تسمى
pan-tilt actuator 
وكذالك 
Spherical pointing motor (SPM
وعندي جزء من كتاب يشرح النوع الاول ولكن ياريت تعرفني بنوع المهمه التي ستسخدم الكاميرا لها وما نوع الكاميرا التي ستستخدمها 
لان هناك مواتير غاليه نوعا ما وكذالك صعبه في برمجتها 

هذا والله اعلم ... وانشالله يجيلك رد من احد الاخوان الذين يمتلكون خبرة اكثر ​


----------



## khalidcisco (13 فبراير 2011)

انا حستخدم استبرموتر لتحريك الكاميرا من خلال اصدار اشارة من متحسس حركه عاوز شرح عن الستبرموتر


----------



## andaziar_85 (18 فبراير 2011)

to find tutorials on stepper motor 
please search google


----------

